# Pfeil mit Zick Zack?



## Lolli (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir vielleicht von euch einer helfen und mir sagen wie ich diesen Pfeil in Adobe Photoshop nachzeichnen kann. Das Bild ist 250x60 Pixel groß. Die geraden Linie und die Pfeilspitze könnte ich ja noch hinbekommen doch das gezackte sprengt alle Rahmen. Also die Linie sollte 3Pixel nicht überschreiten.

Für eure Anstrengungen danke ich euch schon mal.

Gruß

Lolli


----------



## nanda (26. Juli 2003)

- Ansicht > Einblenden >Raster
- Ansicht > Ausrichten an > Raster
- Zeichenstift anwählen (Taste P)
- Eckpunkte der Linie durch Klick auf das Raster festlegen (es entsteht ein Pfad)
- Pfad in der Pfadpalette mit rechter Maustaste anklicken, "Pfadkontur füllen" und dann gewünschtes Werkzeug wählen (dabei gelten die aktuellen Einstellungen des jeweiligen Werkzeugs)

Hinweis: Öfter mal eine neue Ebene in der Pfad-Palette anlegen, da ansonsten jeder neue Pfad, der gezeichnet wird, den alten (Arbeits-) Pfad überschreibt.


----------



## Lolli (26. Juli 2003)

*Habs geschafft!*

Hallo nanda,

habs geschafft. Die Linienstärke habe ich mit der Konturstärke hinbekommen. Und jetzt weiß ich auch was du mit mehrere Ebenen meintest ;-)

Gruß

Lolli

Die Graphik musste ich zwar ein bisschen runter konvertieren aber ich hoffe es sieht auch sonst noch ansehnlich aus!


----------



## nanda (26. Juli 2003)

*aufdieschulterklopf*

Na siehste. Hat doch gar nicht weh getan. 

Und immer schön üben.


----------

